# HT in evolution...Klipsch and TC Sounds...



## kramskoi (Jul 12, 2006)

a reference level system still under improvement...see my signature for more details and pictures...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks like some nice stuff there martin. Is that room as narrow as it appears to be?


----------



## kramskoi (Jul 12, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Looks like some nice stuff there martin. Is that room as narrow as it appears to be?


narrow with nightmare FR issues...6 ft. wide x 10 ft. cubby is where the sub and tv sit...the room then opens out to 13ft wide and continues lengthwise to 22.5 feet...classic L shape...good room gain though...down to ~7 Hz...i may need to invest in some bass traps in the future...:T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

6 x 10 ... hmmm... that sounds like a jail cell. So that's where you wife sends you huh?


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Nov 25, 2013)

Greetings...

I am a fan of the Klipsch speakers. I would like to know what is your personal thoughts about he ones you have. I have a room that is about 16 foot wide and about 12 feet deep. 

Thanks
Huckleberry Sound


----------



## kramskoi (Jul 12, 2006)

Huckleberry Sound said:


> Greetings...
> 
> I am a fan of the Klipsch speakers. I would like to know what is your personal thoughts about he ones you have. I have a room that is about 16 foot wide and about 12 feet deep.
> 
> ...


Well just what would you like to know my friend? This is a VERY old thread! I no longer have the TCSounds subs but I am about to score my second pair of RB-35's...they should arrive in a few days. They make good mains and even better surrounds. I am not so much a fan of their subwoofers however. They have got some slam but extension is a problem...as it is with any store bought or internet direct product. So, I just build my own. I have moved on from 15" and just recently expanded a cabinet and inserted a 21" pro-sound subwoofer. 

I am assuming you are in 1550 - 1800 cu.ft of space. I would go no smaller than a 6.5" driver for mains, center and surrounds, otherwise the subwoofer will be asked to do too much imo.

Klipsch, as you already know, are very efficient and detailed. They will resolve both the beauty and ugliness of music, so beware. I happen to love detail, so the Klipsch are a natural for me. Just have to see about getting rid of the Synergy SB-2's. I could not afford anything more at the time but things are different now.

The RB-35's play down to 45Hz, so they give you a lot of flexibility as far as crossover settings. I cross mine at 60 Hz/4th order but only because the bass management in my receiver does not have a 50Hz/2nd order setting, otherwise I would set it there for the best compromise between music and HT.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Nov 25, 2013)

I appreciate the reply very much. Those words are right on. I am off to find a Klipsch dealer in my area. The place that use to carry them no longer does.

Thank you so much. I appreciate your time and effort.


----------

